# TWW and nervous



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi to everyone going through this very emotional roller coaster called IVF.

My name is Sharron - I'm new to this site - just had my last attempt at IVF (frozen embies). Been through 2 cycles already and we have decided this is the last time as I cannot put myself through this anymore. I'm 37 and we have been trying for 6 years to have a baby. We started ICSI last year; I had one abandoned cycle, 1 fresh cycle and this is my frozen cycle. I had 2 frozen embies put back last Wednesday and have been taking it easy although I am v. nervous. Happy 1 minute, crying over something trivial another - I feel like I'm loosing my mind but am trying to keep positive. Got to do a test on 3/8/07 so that can't come quick enough. Hope this date is an omen as it will be our 6 year wedding anniversary.

Good luck to everyone and am sending positive vibes. Thanks also to the staff at CARU, they are great.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Sharon

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  I personally haven't had the chance to experience the joys of a 2WW as yet but several of the girls on here have and I am sure they will be along soon to share their experiences and tips with you.  In the meantime I shall keep my fingers and toes crossed for you that all goes well.

Sally xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck sharon
i know how hard the 2ww is.....

are you on a 16day wait?


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Sharon

My name is Julie and i'm in the exact same place as you.  I had 1 frozen embbie replaced last Wednesday and like you, have to test on 3/8/07.  (I was there at 11.30, what time was your appointment?) This  is our last attempt after ttc for 9 years with 2 ectopic pregnancies and 1 miscarriage which was as a result of our second attempt at IVF last year.  Both myself and DH are 39, and have decided that if this attempt doesnt work, then we have to move on, we've been on this roller coaster too long.

Have you taken time off work?  I'm currently on sick leave.  Luckily my boss is very understanding.  

I'm trying to stay positive, sending happy vibes and thinking happy thoughts, its difficult sometimes though isn't it?  

Take care of yourself
Julie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

julie

good luck, i hear that they are having good results with fet at the moment girls

so stay postive and i will send lots of babydust your way


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi, me and my husband are waiting for icsi in 8 wks very scary ! i wish you the very best of luck!!!!!
is this your first attempt?

emma x


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Jules02 said:


> Hi Sharon
> 
> My name is Julie and i'm in the exact same place as you. I had 1 frozen embbie replaced last Wednesday and like you, have to test on 3/8/07. (I was there at 11.30, what time was your appointment?) This is our last attempt after ttc for 9 years with 2 ectopic pregnancies and 1 miscarriage which was as a result of our second attempt at IVF last year. Both myself and DH are 39, and have decided that if this attempt doesnt work, then we have to move on, we've been on this roller coaster too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

thanks to everyone who has left a message of support.  I am now 1 week down the line and am testing on 3/8/07.

Jules - I was in at 12.00 and my husband came in about 12.10 as he was searching for somewhere to park - was it you opposite me in the waiting room - somebody had already had embryo transfer and I was waiting to go in.

Good luck to everyone going through this - whether it be the start, middle or end.  The week has gone so slow.  I have another 9 days to go - feel as though I am loosing the plot!  I am currently off work for 2 weeks to give it the best chance I can - I was going to read books, watch films etc etc but cannot concentrate on anything other than going back and fore the loo to check for any horrible signs!!

Anyway - thanks again to all and all the very best - Sharron xxx


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

hairdresser said:


> hi, me and my husband are waiting for icsi in 8 wks very scary ! i wish you the very best of luck!!!!!
> is this your first attempt?
> 
> emma x


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Sharon

At 12 I was having the procedure.  We got there at 11.30, and were out by 12.40!  The staff are great aren't they?

How are you feeling today?  I got a little emotional watching animal rescue live this morning, but it was a 'nice' emotional.  I even cried at today's repeat of BB when ziggy's dog was there!  how sad!  

How are you managing with the pessaries!?!  I'm abit worried that i'm not getting enough of the progesterone as there seems to be alot of it coming back out (sorry to be crude!).

I'm undecided whether to go back to work on Monday, or leave it until I know the result.  Either way, if I get a BFP or a BFN I'm sure I won't want to be having to deal with work, especially as my work colleague has a huge picture of her 6 month year old on the wall opposite my desk!  If its a BFN thats the last thing I want to be looking at!

Still, fingers crossed for both of us, loads of baby dust.

Take care
Julie xx

ps  Its our 9th wedding anniversary today!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sharon

its so hard to think of anything else i understand hun

julie as for the pesseries have im sure they are fine, i always did back door in the morning as its stays up there and front door at night as im lieing down...just a tip from a old hat at this lol

yep the staff are amazing i love um


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Julie!  

The very very very best of luck to all of you.  

Love Sally (still waiting   )


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Jules

I went to the doctors today and she has signed me off for a week and a bit so I go back on 6/8/07.  I do the test on 3/8/07.  I explained that either way I don't think I would be able to concentrate at work, let alone be good company.  I am using the back-door method with the pessaries as I developed a water infection last Friday (what a time to get them) and was put on antibiotics and was told not to use them front-door method.  Like you I am not sure whether enough goes into my system but not sure what else to do!  I am drinking plenty of pineapple juice, eating brazil nuts and of course fruit but also reverted to using crystals down my bra!!  I read somewhere that carnelian and moonstone are good crystals so have been wearing them during the day.  Bit uncomfortable but will try anything.  I have also been watching animal rescue in the mornings and also at night been watching animal planet. My husband has banned me from watching animal planet as I came to bed sobbing the other night because of a baby one year old gorilla.  Also shed a tear watching This Morning as the presenter Ruth was crying.  At the moment I can cry at anything!!

Lots of luck and baby dust to everyone x


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi emma

This is my 1st attempt at ICSI - we had an abandoned cycle March 06 as I didn't have enough eggs, then a fresh embryo transfer in June 06 which had BFN and was so down after that as my colleague just found out she was pregnant and we would have been due at the same time, then my cat went missing so all in all I had to wait until I was ready.  We had 2 frozen embies and these were put back last Wednesday.  I do my test on 3/8/07 which is 16 days of waiting which feels like an eternity.  I have said this is the last time as my body doesn't seem to like the fertility drugs.  I have ballooned out, bad skin and have terrible mood swings (much to my husband's horror).  He's ok but can never talk things through and can't cope if I am crying etc.  We have been trying for a baby for 6 years.  Tried acupuncture and change of diet, crystals etc etc and feel that if we keep on trying it will put a strain on our relationship.

After reading this back it sounds so negative but I am glad that I have given it a chance as without doing something you feel you haven't tried and I feel now that I have done all I can.  

I wish you all the best with your treatment - just take one day at a time x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Bless you, you have really been through it Sharron.  I really hope this time works out for you. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sharon hunni

feeling low is ok hun, men see things diff and my dh finds it hard when i cry, i don't much anymore 

we have been trying for almost 10years and had 2 1/2 years of tx and still going

i wish you so much luck


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Sharon

How much pineapple juice and how many brazil nuts do you need to have?  All these years I've been trying (IUI and IVF) and its only the last week i've heard about getting extra selenium from pineapple juice and brazil nuts!  It might be too late now but I can always try!  I had a couple of sessions of acupuncture, was booked in on FET day, but had the call from the hosp to say I had to be for 11.30, that was the time of my session so I had to cancel.

This is definitely our last try.  I've had 2 ectopics (1999 and 2002), and a m/c last year which was devastating.  If this attempt doesn't work we need to get back to being a couple.  DH is like yours, he doesn't know what to do when I cry!  He's been great these last few weeks tho, looking after me.  He's working tonight so I've just got my old faithful lurcher, Ben to keep me company.

I'm really glad you posted, its nice to have someone to chat to.  We're half way there, its all backwards counting from now.

CookieSal - thanks!  DH bought me a gorgeous bunch of flowers and more choccies!  I felt awful because I haven't been out of the house so didn't get him anything!  

Kara76 - thanks for the advice, i'm doing a mixture now, I decide at the time.

Emma - good luck with your upcoming treatment.

All the best everyone
Julie xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Sharon and Jules... Just want to send you loads and loads of luck and positivity!!!

the 2ww is soooooo hard... Kara was my 2ww buddy and i think we kept eachother semi sane whilst waiting to test!! It was so nice having someone to share the experience with and we are now good friends!! 

Kara... I am so grateful for all your help during such a stressful time! I hope so much we'll be sharing pregnancy issues soon too!!!! 

I'm very lucky that IVF worked for myself and dh first time, try not to read too much into what other people have done or experienced through their 2ww as everyone is different... Just try to relax and stay as positive as possible!!!!

Sending you loads of        

Nat xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls

how are you?


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for your comments Nat, I'm trying to keep an open mind!

Kara, all ok so far.  Have sent DH out for some provisions, luv him, he's just come off nights (he's a firefighter), he's tired and he's having to go shopping!

Haven't had any major symtoms, just a few twinges and shooting pains.  I found my stomach was cold to touch last night so I wrapped a wooly cardi around myself and slept like that!  

How are you Sharon?  This time next week we will know ..................!!!!   

Julie xx


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all your support, advice and positive vibes.  Bit better today.  My friend came around this afternoon so have been having a good gossip.  Also nice to see another human being.  My DH home soon so he is going shopping but I think I might go with him just to get out.  I have been pottering around but don't want to do too much.  

I only found out about the pineapple juice at the beginning of the week by looking on this site but have had a carton per day - they say to get the juice in the fridge section which is not made from concentrate and also found out about the brazil nuts on this site too.  I'm so glad I found it as I don't feel so alone.  It is frightening to think just how many people are going through this.  

When I went through this last year I had a heavy bleed on the 8th day so I was v. nervous yesterday as that was the 8th day.  Got through it and still checking but so far so good.  Also glad it is the weekend as my DH is home to keep me company.  I have a dog called Skye, a cat called Oscar and a guinea pig called Fudge who are keeping me company and the cat and dog have been quite protective over me (they must sense something going on).  

Like you say Julie only 1 more week to go but hasn't it been the longest time imaginable so far!

I have a plan in place this time that if it does not work I am going to get a puppy.  I now its not the same but it will give me something to look forward to and care for.  My dog adores my DH and she is definitely a daddy's girl so I thought I might get a boy so it can be a mummy's boy.    

Take care girls and let me know how you are all doing - it is nice to have this support - I wish I knew about it last year but never too late.

Love Sharron xxx


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi all

Looks like its going to be a nice day, I've got my sun lounger booked in the garden!

Sharon, did you manage to get out yesterday?  I know I should go out, but i'm  getting used to being a lady of leisure! Athugh I'm sure the profits at our local Tesco has dropped over the last 2 weeks!  I'm usually up there most lunchtimes as I work real near and its somewhere to go.

How are you today?  6 days to go.  I'm tempted to test on day 14 though, any ideas why we have to test on day 16?  also, can you remember if its clearblue we need to use?

I was quite postive for the first week, even looked at prams, but this week I'm not feeling so positive.  Instead of prams i've been looking at holidays, if its a bfn the first thing we will be doing is booking a holiday to somewhere exotic, then I will be getting leg-staggeringly drunk!!

Thats a good idea getting a puppy.  We've thought about it in the past but have always been put off.  Maybe its something we can look at if this is unsuccessful.  

Take care
julie xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Jules... They advise to test on day 16 just to make sure the pregnyl injection given to release yr eggs is completely out of your system.  I was advised by caru to test on day 14 as i was having pains and it was a BFP i still had to test on day 16 and it was still a BFP. Hope so much u get good news! I know its hard but just try to hang on... you've waited this long, whats another 6 days gonna hurt?!?!

As for the puppy thing. We got a Husky puppy 18months ago as a baby "stand in" as we really didn't think we'd ever have a child of our own. He's GORGEOUS and we love him to bits but we did spoil him loads when he was little and now he's soooo naughty!!!! So my advice is if you are considering getting a puppy... Remember... Its a dog first and foremost and not a child substitute! We've had to take him to obediance training classes etc to get him to behave and he's getting better although i'm sure he still thinks he's human!   I wouldn't change him for the world tho!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you girls?

16days is a long time and the trigger shot will be out after 14 days....i always wait til test day as i say test once and once on;y cause sometimes you can test early and get a bfn and then test later and it be a bfp, saying that this time i may well test early but we wil see

we got a dog and yep he is spoilt rotten and i do treat him as my baby i love him so much....it does give you something to mother lol


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi girls

Well, I have had the worst time over the weekend.  I have really gone to town on my poor husband but he just carries on like normal.  I feel as though I am loosing my marbles being couped up and taking it easy.  I did go shopping on Friday but my mother came with us and she said something about my sister (who I don't really get on with coz she is so selfish, but thats another story) and I flipped.  Ever since I have been really down and depressed.  I can't concentrate on anything and I saw a friend of mine and she said how awful I looked.  I haven't been sleeping properly and have put on so much weight that hardly any of my clothes (on the bottom half) fit.  Has anyone else put on alot of weight?  I did last year and was only just managing to loose it when I started the treatment again and I have just ballooned out!  Im not a small girl anyway (5ft 3in and size 16 bottoms, 14 top) but I will no way buy bigger clothes unless really necessary (like a BFP then I will have a good excuse).  

I thought about getting a puppy as we already have a dog (Skye) but she adores my DH and my cat is so independent he just comes and goes.  We rescued him last year as I lost my cat, Casper. I think he got run over (but we never found him) just after the last treatment and he was my baby but there was an ad in the Echo that said 'found black cat, long tail etc etc' which seemed to fit Casper's description.  Anyway when we went to see him and it was not Casper but the couple who had been feeding him for the last 5 weeks said that they were going to put him in the Cat's Home as they had tried adverts and posters trying to find his owner so I said I would give him a try with us.  He was covered in flees and ticks and was really skinny.  He stayed upstairs for a couple of weeks and then all of the sudden he arrived downstairs as though he has always been with us.  He also got used to the dog quickly and she took no notice of him whatsoever.  He is lovely and I love him to bits but he's not like my Casper who I could hold like a baby and who followed me everywhere, including the loo!  I thought a boy dog might take to me but again I am worried about Oscar (the cat) as I don't want him to go walkies!!

Any advice on the going loopy, depressed, feeling fat etc would really help.  I know we have only got another 5 days (and you Jules) but feel so alone.  

I'm so sorry I sound so negative - I don't want you all to think I am a nutter.  Usually I am really happy go lucky but feel these drugs have turned me into a She Devil!!

Love Sharron xxx


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Sharon  
You sound like you're really going through it at the mo, I hope your feeling better.  The drugs you are on, plus the waiting isn't helping.  You sound so like me its uncanny!  I too put on alot of weight last year (after m/c) and managed to loose over 2 stone before this attempt.  I've ballooned too but all over!  I haven't stuck to my healthy eating though so I can't blame it entirely on the medication.  

I was feeling ok up until yesterday.  I think I have wound myself up over the weekend about going back to work today.  As it is I got up, started to get ready and ended up with a sore neck, so didn't go in.  I wonder if I bought it on through stress.  I went to the docs to get a sick note for the rest of this week, rang into work and they were great.  I've been really emotional today, I've had a constant lump in my throat.  We've got to try and think happy thoughts though, (easy to say, I know!) and wait to see what Friday will bring.

Sending you loads of    

Julie xx


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Julie

Thanks so much for your message. I feel a bit better today.  I have been over my sister's house so haven't been on my own.  I think when I'm on my own I have more time to think and I'm my own worst enemy at the mo.  I still haven't had any bleed which is good as I think I mentioned last time I bled quite badly after 8 days so that is a good sign.

I think you did the right thing not going to work this week.  You would only be stressing yourself out thinking you might have done too much as that is what I was like last year as I went back after 1 week post ET.  

I have also had a chat with DH as he has been carrying on as though everything is normal and we are going to book a night away on Saturday as it is our 6th wedding anniversary on Friday so either way we will have something to look forward to.  We are going to Bourton-on-the-Water (if we can book a B+B) so I think it will be good to get out of our 4 walls.  My mum is going to babysit the animals so won't have to worry about them.

Keep in touch and it really helps to know we are going through this together.  Sending you positive vibes and lots of luck.

Love Sharron xxx


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Sharron

Glad you're feeling abit better, its a very emotional time isn't it?

I haven't had any bleed yet either, fingers crossed!  I was feeling really down last night because I thought I had some AF symptoms.  It was just a very light ache in my lower abdomen, lasted about half hour on and off.  I convinced myself it hadn't worked.  I'm wondering if it could be the pessaries though, they don't seem to like me this time around!

DH is working today and tomorrow, he's managed to get Friday night off to celebrate or commiserate.  He's a firefighter so works 2 days 2 nights, with 4 days off.  He's been off Monday and Tuesday but I didn't see much of him.  He made sure I had everything I needed and was popping back all the time to see if I needed anything.  He was working most of the time on his and his friend's cars.  So basically I've been on my own too.  I read a Martina Cole book in one day!  I'm now reading 'Empress Orchid'.

DH will be picking up the clearblue test tomorrow evening, I don't think I can be trusted with it in the house!  

Sending you loads of  .

Take care
Julie xx


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Julie

Thanks for the message.  I can't believe you read a book in one day!  I am off to my sisters again today so am not on my own.  I did a really stupid thing - I had a preg test left over from last year. It didn't run out until Oct 07 and I thought well I might as well use it as I am going to buy the Clear Blue test tomorrow anyway - it was BFN.  I had a feeling I wasn't, not that I would know if I was. I will still buy a test tomorrow and test on Friday but feel a bit numb at the mo.  Don't you go doing your test until Friday though.  I just did it as I had one here anyway.  

We managed to book a night away on Saturday so that will give us something to look forward to.  Will definitely have a few drinks if it is definitely BFN on Friday.

I really hope your test comes out positive.  I know Kara and Natalie were going through 2WW same time and it worked for Natalie but unfortunately not for Kara.

Kara - I have read your messages and you have been through such a lot and for a long time.  You deserve to have something at the end of all what you have been through.

Natalie - so pleased for you.  You sound so lovely and I am sure you are over the worst bit (worrying etc up to the 12 weeks stage).  I wish you all the very best and will be looking at this site to see how things are going.

I think I got the worst of my feelings out on the weekend so at the moment just feel nothing.  I know its not over til the fat lady sings (Friday d-day) but am sort of coming to terms with it now to protect myself.  I hope that makes sense.  I am looking to the future now, will book an exotic holiday, get a puppy and start doing more with my DH instead of working, eating and sleeping.

Will close for now but girls, keep me posted.

Sending lots of baby dust  (hooray, I just worked out how to do it)

Love Sharron xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sharon hunni

things can change by friday but i understand your feeling so well

fingers crossed and thank you for such lovely words......


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Kara

I was thinking of you last night and all your kind words and I log on this morning and there you are giving out more kindness - you are always so supportive - you should have been a counseller (or consider becoming one).  I hope there is someone out there supporting you like to do to others.

I am going to buy a Clear Blue test today, just in case but will let you all know.

Julie - thinking of you and hope that you get a good result - fingers crossed x

I was on the internet yesterday over my sisters and found a puppy so if all goes belly-up tomorrow morning then I am going to see the puppy (in Exmouth) and put a deposit down.  It is a cockapoo!!  It is a cross between a cocker spaniel and minature poodle and we saw one months ago when we were out for a walk and I knew that was the dog for us.  They are supposed to be very intelligent and also very loving and pick up on your emotions.  The write-up about them says that they tune into your emotions and if you need a cuddle they are there and if you are happy they are ready for fun.  They are also quite small.  This puppy is black with a white flash on his belly and Skye is also black/white so they will look like mum and son.  All being well we would be able to pick him up on 25 August which will give me something to aim for.  We have been thinking about getting a puppy for about 18 months but my DH kept saying what about Skye (our dog who is 8 years old) but I think she will be fine.  She is ok with my mum and sister's dog so I am sure she will get used to it.  We are also going away overnight on Saturday as our anniversary tomorrow so am thinking more positive.

Also decided to re-join Weight Watchers and loose all this excess weight I have put on from last year and this year.  My mum is coming with me so we can support each other.

Lots of     
Sharron xxx


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi all

Kara - I agree with Sharron, you're always there with kind words and loads of support.  Considering all that you have been through, you're amazing.

DH is buying the tests today, not hopeful though, I had a very slight show this morning and think it might be AF.  DH is working today and he rang me earlier asking if I was ok, as he had a feeling that he should ring me.  Talk about a psychic link!  I'm getting ready for a bfn.  I've just been looking for holidays in September, though I won't have lost enough weight to feel comfortable really.  I'll fo back to Slimming World on Monday aswell to kick start the weight loss.

Sharron, I've never heard of a cockapoo!  They sound lovely!  Ben has always been my worry when we've thought of getting another dog.  He's 10 now and very mellow.  He does like other dogs but I wouldn't want him to feel pushed out.  But then another dog would probably give him something to do, he's been very bored these last few weeks as he hasn't been getting his full quota of walks.  Usually when we go away my brother will have him, but I don't think they would cope with 2 dogs, so we would have to look at kennels, which I'm loathe to do for Ben as he was a rescue dog and had been in a kennel for 9 months before we got him.  Still, if he had company I suppose it would be ok for him.

 for tommorrow!

Julie xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah girls thank you, im so glad i can help and give support

im sad today still over my parents dog but will get time with her tomorrow......this down reg stinks

i sometimes think the more your go thought the stronger you get, well ok stubborn is what i am lol

you must stay postive until that fat lady sings girls......and yeah buy clear blue they are the best tests, i always buy 2 lol

puppy are amazing and we got rex last year and that really helped, yeah he is spolit rotten but he is my baby lol and i love him so very much

i think i will start a pets thread for pics lol


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Jules and Sharon... Just want to send you loads of luck for tomorrow, i know i'm not online much but i'm thinking of you all! Keeping everything crossed for some more BFP'S!

Kara... i've been so crap at keeping in touch lately sorry, but the girls are right... you are amazing! Being so strong after everything you have been through. I'm hoping so much you get the BFP you deserve this cycle. I'd love to meet up with you before you have transfer as i still have that rose quartz for you... never got round to sending it, although it is in an envelope with your address on it?!?!?! Whats up with me?!?!? 

Hoping and praying for some good news....


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Girls - I will have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.  Really hope it's good news. xxxxx


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh my God!!

I am pregnant!!!     

I was so convinced it wasn't.  Got up ultra early and did a test and my DH had to look first and it says pregnant.  

I am trying not to build my hopes up too much as the test on Wednesday said neg but with this Clear Blue Digital test there are no faint lines just preg or not.  

It's our anniversary today too so I am still in a state of shock.  I am still going to see the puppy as I don't want to count all my chickens until I have a scan as I am having really bad stomach cramps and don't feel totally convinced.  A friend of mine at work said she had FET and got to 7 weeks and then lost it so I won't be singing and dancing until the 12th week or at least until I have a scan.  

Julie - I was talking about you last night saying to my DH that I really hope it works for you.

Cookie Sal - thanks so much for your words of encouragement and support.

Nat - Thanks for all your        - it must have worked.

Kara - thinking of you and really hope that things go well for you - like I said you are a very supportive person is who there for everyone.

Well will close for now as going to see the puppy.

Take care girls and Julie let me know but I really really hope it is BFP.



Love Sharron xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sharon that is brilliant news,now i wana hear all about your embryos lol

did they lose any cells at the thaw?

what a fab anniversary pressie well done


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Fabulous news Sharron - I'm thrilled for you      

Can't remember what the best things to do are now - no stress, stay positive, keep feet and tummy warm - something like that...I'm sure one of the others will be able to advise.


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi all 

Congratulations Sharon, I hope everything goes well for you, make sure you do not overdo things, relax and think good thoughts.

It was a bfn for me.  I'm dealing with it quite good at the mo, to be honest.  I know where my path is now, and that's myself and DH enjoying life together.  We've lost most of our 30's to TTC, now its our time to be together see what that brings.  

Kara - good luck with your treatment, and anyone else going through this nightmare that no-one should have to go through.

This is me bowing out gracefully,

Take care all
Julie xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Really sorry it wasn't good news for you Julie.  This TTC lottery is so cruel at times.  I know this probably won't mean much to you at the moment, but I wanted to let you know how much I respect you for the way you have tried to approach this.  Thank you for sharing a little of your experience with us.  I wish you and your DH so much happiness for the coming months and years.

Sally xxx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Jules... i'm so sorry to hear you didn't get the BFP we were all praying for... Its such a cruel thing IF. Want to wish you all the best for whatever you decide to do next!  

Sharon... Well done you. BIG congratulations and what a fab anniversary presant!! Just take it easy now, i know its scary and very worrying but try to stay positive!! I had very bad cramps at the beginning and was advised by CARU that it was perfectly normal so try not to worry too much. I'm also still finding that when my AF would normally be due i get cramps too (no escaping it even in pregnancy) Most aches and pains are normal and my midwife assures not to worry about them unless they are accompanied by a bleed. I'm 15weeks on monday and starting to worry less now... If you want to ask me any questions please feel free as i know what i was like right at the beginning, worrying about everything and not knowing what was normal or not normal. 

Kara... Hoping and praying so much now sweetie that its u next!!! got everything crossed!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules im sorry hun, take care and we are here if you need a chat


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Julie

So sorry to hear of your BFN.  I was really rooting for both of you when I found your 2ww post tonight and fast tracked through it!  Best of luck with whatever you and DH decide to do next.  

Sharron, big congratulations to you hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.  

Louj x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Julie - so sorry that it didn't work for you.   You sound like you are doing okay and have great support from your DH.

Sharon - big congrats, well done.  I'm sure everything will be fine just try not to worry too much.

Kara - when do you go for ET?     Fingers crossed it'll be a BFP for you too this time around.

Hi Sally, Nat, hope you are both well.

xx


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Julie

I am so sorry - I don't know what to say but you must be feeling it at the mo.  I really wanted you to have a BFP too - I was really scared to log on and see your result.

I know what you mean about getting back to normal as I felt when I thought it went wrong that I was going to put more into my relationship with DH as our only life was TTC.

All the very best lovely

Sharron xxx


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi girls

thanks so much for your messages - still can't believe it.  I did another test this morning and that came back negative so have been back to Boots to get another test this morning and that one is positive!!  I am still getting really bad stomach cramps - Nat, the pains are in my left side in the groin - is that ok??  I know I am going to be a wreck now for the next few weeks.  I am having a scan on 23rd August so that can't come quick enough.

We also saw the puppy yesterday.  He is lovely and we are picking him up on 25th.  I still want to get him incase things go wrong   .  

I felt terrible for Jules - we all wait for so long and dedicate much of our past years TTC and it is such an emotional roller coaster.  Kara, I don't know how you have coped for so long.

Will close for now - I just wanted to say thanks and will keep you posted.

Love Sharron xxx  

Thanks also to the new messages from people - it is good to know that people are there for each other - good or bad news xxx


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Kara - I just re-read your message and yes the embryos did loose 2- 3 cells during the thawing.  When they were thawed one was 6 cells and the other 7 cells and when they thawed they were both 4 cells.  The embryologist said they were both grade 1 which I think is good.

Sal - I will try and keep my feet and tummy warm as my feet are really cold all the time anyway but they seem to have got worse over the last few weeks.

Laura - thanks for the congrats - I really hope your IUI goes well - keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mine lost cells last time and i wasn't holding much hope but your bfp has given me hope

thanks lol


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi girls

I have had a small bleed so you can imagine I am thinking the worst at the mo - I went back to work on Monday and yesterday (tuesday) was walking along when I felt really icky down below and when I went to the loo there was blood - not a huge amount but enough to scare the life out of me - I have been to CARU this morning for a blood test - won't know until about 4pm - also did another preg test yesterday and that was neg so the nurse said that it might be ectopic but will know more from the blood test. 

I feel so scared - I have got this far and doin't want anything to go wrong.

Nat - I read your thread about you having the 15wk scan - am so pleased for you - I bet you never thought you would get that far as the time goes by so slowly doesn't it - I am sure that everything is going to be fine now as you are well over the danger period.

Kara - how you feeling?  Have you had a date for your final baseline scan yet?

Sal - hope your ok - any news on how things are going with you?

Emma - thanks for your message - it means alot that people are thinking of you.

Will let you all know girls - I am keeping everything crossed x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed for you hunni and i know how scared you must be feeling

make sure you let us no.

my next scan is the 20th


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you lovely, really hope that everything is OK.

Nothing much to report from me... no news on my lap as expected, I called ambulatory care yesterday and the lady was very nice but said the diaries only went 3 weeks in advance so she couldn't really help me.  

The 2 Bs (bladder and bowel) are playing up again   - I did have a few days of relief which I am wondering if were related to acu as I had it Thursday evening and things were fairly good until yesterday.  

House move actually seems to be progressing this time - solicitor is on the case.


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, its all over   

Phoned and my blood levels were in single figures and they were supposed to be in the 100s so I have to stop taking the pessaries and tabs so I can have a period.  If nothing happens by Mon/Tues then I have to phone CARU.

I am absolutely gutted.  To have been pregnant 1 minute and then have it all taken away.  I felt so special on Friday because I was carrying a little baby and feel so empty now.  Phoned work and I was going back tomorrow but I burst into tears to my manager and she said to stay off until Monday.  I am going to docs tomorrow to go on anti-depressants.  I had to go on them last year as about 3 weeks after BFN I went into deep depression and don't want to go through that again.  I will only go on them for a few months, just to get me through.

Will close for now but will pop onto message board now and again to see how everyone is doing.

All the best to all of you and really hope that you will get BFPs one day.

Love Sharron xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sharon

i am so sorry and i really know what you are going though.

you may need some more time off work and you will have many feeling now

wish i could say something to make it easier but its just time now.

cry and do whatever you body tell you

big massive hugs


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh sweetheart, I am so sorry....I can only imagine how tough this is.  Be kind to yourself, take some time to grieve and let it all out.  

Have you thought about seeing the counsellor at CARU?  It might help you, even if you do more crying than talking.  Please don't let the black cloud engulf you.  I get bouts of depression as well and I know how hard it is to fight back, but when you eventually see things becoming brighter it really does help.

Try and get out to the countryside, the coast, the mountains, whatever is your thing and be close to your other half so you can support eachother.  If you want to meet up for a cuppa - I don't mean right away but once some of the pain starts to ease in a few weeks / months, I would love to meet you...just post or PM and let me know.

I'll be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sharron,
I am so very sorry to hear your news.  
Just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you.  



Laura
xx


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Sharon i'm so sorry to read your post. It must be so hard!!  

Take time out for you and dh to be together and grieve, dont be too hard on yourself... I hope and pray for you and everyone else tryin so hard to concieve everyday!!

Massive hugs and loadsa kisses... you know where we all are if you need a chat!


----------



## Jules02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Sharron

I've been following your posts when I could, I am so sorry for your loss, I really do know how you're feeling right now, I've had 3 miscarriages myself.  

Nothing we say will change the way you're feeling, but the others have all said wise words. Take as much time off work as you need, that is the last thing you need right now.  

We've booked our holiday, we're going to Costa Teguise, Lanzarote, in September.  The arrangements are taking my mind off things but its always there in the background.

Please look after yourself Sharron, loads of hugs

Julie xx


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Sharon

I'm so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you,  

Take care xxxxxxx


----------



## Sha - TWW (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so so much for all your lovely messages.  I still feel really empty - went to docs yesterday and was in such a state when I left.  Left it 10 minutes before going to the chemist but she wanted to check I was ok to take anti-depressants because last week I went for pessaries and I started again.  Felt so embarrassed but couldn't help it.  I still havn't had a bleed but am sure it will happen in next couple of days as have stomach ache.  Don't know where to go from here.  We are still getting the puppy on 25th August - I just knew I had to go ahead so hopefully he will take my mind off things and my DH says we will take both him and Skye out for long walks etc - Sal, like you say we will get to the countryside, seaside with them as I do feel better when I'm out but away from people.  I can't face my family or friends at the mo, only by text.  I just don't want to speak to them and go over and over it.  I know it will get better with time because I was the same last year except I didn't get to a BFP.

Julie - how are you honey?  I have been thinking of you and glad you booked your holiday.  

Sometimes life feels so cruel doesn't it - all we want is a little baby to love and I feel I cannot even do that.  You look at some people and they don't deserve to have children the way they treat them but life is just a lottery.  I got to look at the positives in life now and stop dedicating my life trying for a baby.

Lots of hugs to you all -   Sharron xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hugs hunni

a puppy will be good for you, give you something to love, we got ours after my first loss.

take some time out and remember your family are there to support you, i even told my mum to to come over but she did and we just cried it was devasting at the time but you must release those feeling

if you wana pm me feel free and you can ask me anything hun.....what to expect etc


----------

